# Airport won't renew DHCP on Wireless Networks (After 10.5.6 update?)



## dmix (Dec 24, 2008)

I have tested my macbook on two wireless networks (1 belkin, 1 linksys) and it connects fine to the router, but it won't assign a DHCP. When I connect it directly to the router via ethernet or to the cable modem then the internet works fine.

When I connect to a wireless network, I tried going to pref>network>advanced>tcp/ip and selecting "DHCP" and hitting renew. But it doesn't work and automatically kicks back to "DHCP with Manual IP". I have tried assigning it an IP manually on the network, 192.168.5.3 and subnet mask and all that. But that doesn't work either.

I've done power cycles on both my macbook and router. I always keep the firmwares on both routers up-to-date. 

I recently updated my Leopard to 10.5.6, which apparently has an Airport update, maybe that's affecting it?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well then open System Preferences (in your Dock)->Network and at the top of the window pane select "Location" and make a new Location (by calling anything you want). See if that makes a difference.

Plus what kind of wireless signal are you trying to connect to (ie-a,b,g or n only)? Does this wireless network use wireless security?


----------



## dmix (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, thats what I was looking for - a way to reset all the network settings.

I deleted the location and created a new one and the DHCP finally renewed.


----------

